# Nutri-Cal and other ?'s



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

So, I have been emailing back and forth with the breeder I plan to buy my chi from. We were discussing tiny chi's and low blood sugar issues. I mentioned I had bought Nutri-Cal as a preventative for low blood sugar and she tells me that it's not good to use this because it can upset tiny chi's bellies from all the vitamins it has in it. The breeder says she uses syrup instead? I have never heard this before? I am sooooo confused. I was under the impression it was a good thing to have. :foxes15: Also, Paige has a mild case of coccidia that is being treated with Albon. Would this medication cause any low blood sugar issues as a side effect? I mentioned something about giving her yogurt along with the med and she says they don't give any.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

It can upset their tummies. They need only a small amount. My breeder uses Karo syrup if she needs it. The nutrical has vitamins and all that in it while the Karo is just sugar. It's what they need to get their sugars up. I always had it on hand but never had to use it until Bambi was at the very end and not eating. It's just like a diabetic having orange juice if their sugar drops. It's a fast acting thing. Everybody has their own belief of what to use but hopefully you won't need it. I'd keep the nutrical on hand but it only takes the size of a pea, if you need it.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

They make a Nutri-Cal Puppy formula. I cannot see why that would be harmful to a puppy...


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I was told that Karo syrup is a natural laxative and can cause runny stools, but I guess that's better then a puppy in low sugar shock. :-|


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

voodewlady said:


> I was told that Karo syrup is a natural laxative and can cause runny stools, but I guess that's better then a puppy in low sugar shock. :-|


Too much nutrical can cause runny stools as well. Remember, all you do is rub the karo syrup on their gums. We are talking a very small amount. Even when Bam was at her worse, I only gave it to her a couple of times a day. It really should only be used when needed. Yea, I'll take runny stools over a puppy in low blood sugar state anyday!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Nutri-Cal is usually only upsetting to their tummy if you have to give them several doses within a short period of time. If you use it twice a day, once in the morning, and once before bedtime, it shouldn't cause an upset tummy. All 4 of mine use Nutri-Cal at various times now, and as youngsters until they reach 2 lbs.. You can use the Karo, Honey, or Syrup for a quick fix when their sugars go down if you'd like. The important thing is to avoid their sugars going down. Trust me, you don't want to see them that way. Not to mention if you don‘t act fast, and I hate to be blunt, they can die. So the key is keeping their sugars balanced. It’s not always easy in a tiny Chi puppy. They have to eat every 4 hours to avoid their sugars going down. You also may want to get a scale and keep a daily weight. You should notice a daily increase in her weight. If you notice a drop or stand still, increase the food. If she doesn't eat, hand feed her or force feed her. Get you some lamb or chicken Gerber baby food and if nothing else, she'll eat that. Gerber baby chicken sticks are good too. When you first bring her home she is going to be nervous, and may not be interested in food for 24/48 hours. She must eat. I personally would not bring an 8/9 week old Chi puppy home under 1 lb. that has Coccidia. I would leave her with her breeder until she has it under control. Changing her environment while she’s sick too is asking for trouble. Please know I’m only telling you this to help, not to seem bossy or pushy. 

Using the plain yogurt is not going to hurt in anyway, it is very good for them. Especially while she has Coccidia and on an antibiotic. 

Oh, and a swipe of peanut butter on the roof of their mouth a few times a day is a good source of protein.

Albon should not affect her sugars.

Best wishes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, wanted to add. Only use a dab on the end of your finger of the Nutri-Cal if you are going to use it daily for awhile. She should be eating good and able not to use it after a few weeks to a month.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks all for very good info on this subject!!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. I am so torn on what to do. Do I follow my heart and take Paige who has these health issues (coccidia, low blood sugar) or follow my head which says to take her sister who hasn't had any issues. I feel like I am already attached to Paige and I haven't even seen her. I only have until tomorrow to decide what I want to do. :sad7::clock:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i always gave my dexter 1 dabful with his dry food when he was first brought into the house every morning and night 1 dab each. however when he was on his med for gardia he wasn't allowed to get the nutrical. but after he was fixed from the meds i went back to the nutrical and stopped at 4 or 5 months of age o_o


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very tough decision. I'm a heart follower so I may not be the one to ask. I took in a heart murmur puppy that only lived 5 months with us. Paige doesn't sound like she has anything "fatal", right? Just a couple of pup issues? I don't know. I can't switch gears like that but I can see how it would make you nervous. Please keep us posted. Either way, you'll have your pup soon!!!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Very tough decision. I'm a heart follower so I may not be the one to ask. I took in a heart murmur puppy that only lived 5 months with us. Paige doesn't sound like she has anything "fatal", right? Just a couple of pup issues? I don't know. I can't switch gears like that but I can see how it would make you nervous. Please keep us posted. Either way, you'll have your pup soon!!!



No, nothing fatal. I am not so worried now about the coccidia, but am about low blood sugar. I am nervous something bad may happen to her when I am not home. I work 40 hours a week Mon-Fri from 7am-4pm. My husband works 830am-530pm, so he would be able to check on her most mornings after I leave. I plan to come home at 1230pm to check on her and get her to eat. Am I just being paranoid? Does the low blood sugar issue permanent in the tiny chi's or is it just mostly a puppy thing?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

voodewlady said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. I am so torn on what to do. Do I follow my heart and take Paige who has these health issues (coccidia, low blood sugar) or follow my head which says to take her sister who hasn't had any issues. I feel like I am already attached to Paige and I haven't even seen her. I only have until tomorrow to decide what I want to do. :sad7::clock:


No, you are not being paranoid, you are being perfectly logical which I think is very responsible on your part. 

I can only tell you what I know from experience and also from lots of great advice from a friend who has raised Chi's for years. 

A "tiny" Chi puppy requires lots of care. They do grow out of most of the sugar issues provided they don't have further health problems. But when they are young, and until you can get them to 2 lbs., sometime even 2.5 lbs. if they aren't good eaters, it will require you making sure they eat every few hours to keep their blood sugars regulated. They can't rely on any "fix," weather it be Nutri-Cal, Karo, Syrup, etc. If the sugars go down while you are away for hours, you could come home to a pup in a coma. I don't say these things to scare you, but the more info. you have the better you'll be prepared.

I am surprised that if Paige is having some sugar trouble, or the breeder thinks she may, that she is letting her go so young. Normally the "tinies" are kept much longer so that they can be watched by an experienced eye for any trouble. Some breeders will let them go sooner to homes that the owner will be home all day and has some knowledge on what to watch for, etc. I'm not saying that you don't, because I really don't even know the story. But with her having Coccidia, and having sugar trouble, I don't understand why the breeder is letting her go now. 

I have raised 4 tiny Chi pups, and I'll tell you honestly that it is a round the clock job. When they first come home you are basically feeding them, keeping them warm, and out of harms way. If you aren't up for the extra responsibility, I would suggest a bit sturdier of a pup. Since I don't know any history on Paige, I can't say weather she'll be okay while you all are away for work. I would ask the breeder as many questions as possible about her eating habits and what she thinks you should expect.

With all of that said, I follow my heart when it's logical. :lol: Only you know if you are up for the task of caring for a "tiny." It also depends on how tiny we are talking about. How old is Paige and what is her current weight?


----------

